# We got dumped on yesterday.



## Ron Evers (Dec 12, 2014)

Bare ground to this in a day.  




 

Well, Jeanne can now try out her new snowshoes.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Dec 12, 2014)

We got dumped on too but it's much too warm where we are for it to turn white.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 12, 2014)

What IS that stuff?


----------



## pgriz (Dec 12, 2014)

fotomonkey said:


> What IS that stuff?


Crystals.

Many, many crystals.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 12, 2014)

you can keep your crystals.
I might have to join fotomonkey in florida.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 12, 2014)

I miss the snow


----------



## pjaye (Dec 12, 2014)

Jason, I'm happy to send your some of ours! 

My drive home that normally takes about 15 minutes took an hour! And the drive in the next day was no better. Next time I'm giving up fuel economy to get a heavier car. The fiesta just slides way too easy, even with snow tires.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 12, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> you can keep your crystals.
> I might have to join fotomonkey in florida.


Ohh, yeah, MI can't be much fun right now. Come on down!


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking at the bird bath, looks like about 15"?


----------



## Joefbs (Dec 12, 2014)

That's a lot of snow.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 13, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> Looking at the bird bath, looks like about 15"?



I never actually measured it but I would say that or more.  

My wife tried out her new snowshoes & even though they are sized to her weight she sank to her knees.  Methinks she would be better off with her old wood frame & gut ones which are much larger.


----------



## paigew (Dec 13, 2014)

That is crazy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn (Dec 13, 2014)

We just had a few days of heavy rain and my backyard flooded a little (no damage). It's not as pretty as snow, but I didn't have to shovel ant of it.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 13, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the bird bath, looks like about 15"?
> ...



I seem to recall they make different snowshoes for different kinds of snow.  For light, fluffy snow, you need big snowshoes, for packed or ice, you need small, for snow in woods and lots of underblush, they need to be long and narrow...  When I went to an aboriginal exhibition, there was one person making the snowshoes from wood and rawhide, and he explained to me the various types that he made and why they were the shape/size that they were.   Right tool for the job/conditions.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> you can keep your crystals.
> I might have to join fotomonkey in florida.


At least the crystals are smaller than the exotic bugs (cockroaches) in parts of Florida!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 13, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > PropilotBW said:
> ...




I think that is the answer Paul, the new ones are small aluminum framed & have ice cleats on the bottom.  Not meant for real SNOW.  Big disappointment for Jeanne.


----------



## Designer (Dec 13, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> The fiesta just slides way too easy, even with snow tires.



When I drove a Fiesta for work, (no snow tires) I put four sand tubes in the rear footwells.  (I charged them to my employer)  Put two on each side for weight.  Of course, the footwells will be full until spring, but if you are not filling the back seat with adults, no problem.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 13, 2014)

Designer said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > The fiesta just slides way too easy, even with snow tires.
> ...



Thank you! No one is ever in the back seat.  So doing this.


----------

